# New Motorhomers: Ci Cipro 55 Mercedes



## Medman

Hi All,

Just registered and making my first post.

we have just packed our youngest off to University and having spent the last year researching, we recently jumped in and bought a 7 yr old Ci Cipro 55 on a Mercedes chassis.  

We're absolutely delighted with it and after cleaning it and running up the systems we are today about to venture out for our first overnighter in the New Forest.

Still trying to work out how everything works so wish us luck.  

In a couple of years we plan to take early retirement and see where the road takes us......but first we need to make sure we know what we're doing.


----------



## Deleted member 3270

Hi MEDMAM,
And welcome, if you need advice on anything fire away
Someone on site will be able to help.


----------



## bevdrew

Welcome to another CI owner - we have been enjoying our 54-plate Carioca 656 for the past two years.


----------



## Medman

Hi and Thanks,

There is bound to be loads of questions once we get back. 

Good to see another Ci any tips that might help me from making mistakes very much appreciated.  

P&L


----------



## ajs

Medman said:


> Hi and Thanks,
> 
> Good to see another Ci *any tips that might help me from making mistakes* very much appreciated.
> 
> P&L


 

yeh... don't forget te take the cover off yer hot water boiler exhaust...
if you do... you will be havin a cold shower 


one fer the numpty section 


regards 
aj


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Hi Medman and welcome to the club - any questions - just post them and somebody will get back to you.

John
(Guernsey Donkey) now living in the Western Isles.

Pics of the:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Medman

Hi All,

thanks for the welcome. Our first trip went really well and I think we've got the bug already.

Off to the show this weekend in Birmingham to see what accessories we never knew we needed.

Quick questions:

We have a cassette toilet with a SOG and we're not sure what we are doing with it. Can anyone point us in the right direction.

We have solar panels and I think they just automatically trickle charge the betteries through a capacitor but not sure any advice welcome.

Many thanks

MM


----------



## wigan pier

Medman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just registered and making my first post.
> 
> we have just packed our youngest off to University and having spent the last year researching, we recently jumped in and bought a 7 yr old Ci Cipro 55 on a Mercedes chassis.
> 
> We're absolutely delighted with it and after cleaning it and running up the systems we are today about to venture out for our first overnighter in the New Forest.
> 
> Still trying to work out how everything works so wish us luck.
> 
> In a couple of years we plan to take early retirement and see where the road takes us......but first we need to make sure we know what we're doing.


wellcome to the club hope u like it.
regards andy


----------



## phantom flyer

Welcome.
Sanitation - SOG toilet vent kit Type A for Thetford types C2, C3, C4. No chemicals, no smell
Should help with your SOG.


----------

